# Super Bowl LIV



## RandomlySet

Any NFL fans? Anyone staying up to watch?


----------



## AndyQash

Not getting much sleep of late, so I might just do that, Mat...always been a Packers fan but I'll be cheering on Kansas tonight.


----------



## Cookeh

I'm planning on. Still getting over the shock of KC getting into the finals... Their quarterback is basically the entire team.

Its on BBC1 if I recall correctly?


----------



## RandomlySet

AndyQash said:


> Not getting much sleep of late, so I might just do that, Mat...always been a Packers fan but I'll be cheering on Kansas tonight.


I grew up as a Dolphins fan, although mainly watch as a neutral. I have teams I like to see when, and teams I want to see lose.

For the Texans v Chiefs, I was a proper neutral, then just before kick-off, I decided I'd pick a team. I chose Kansas because they were in red :lol:



Cookeh said:


> I'm planning on. Still getting over the shock of KC getting into the finals... Their quarterback is basically the entire team.
> 
> Its on BBC1 if I recall correctly?


I said during the Texans v Chiefs game that whoever won would be in the Super Bowl.

I've never been a 49ers fan, and packers, meh.... But would have liked to have seen them in the Super Bowl.

I want KC to win, but part of me thinks the 9ers will have it

Oh, and it's not just Mahone, that Kelce is a unit who is almost as good as having a WR making all the catches!

Yes, BBC have coverage, although I'll be watching on Sky :thumb:


----------



## shycho

Titans fan here. I'm just looking for a decent game, and am happy the Patriots aren't in it. 

Will be cheering on the 49ers, but won't hate the Chiefs winning it.


----------



## Trix

I watch every year.. I find the BBC and Sky coverage pretty boring , I used to be able to find a US stream which had the build up etc but haven’t been able to find one for the last two or three years. Come on you 49 er’s,


----------



## nbray67

Chiefs for me.

Not watching but had a little wager on them.

They start slowly but, 2nd qtr onwards, they are very strong so hopefully they'll maintain that momentum in the final.


----------



## Darlofan

I'm a Patriots fan so neutral. Work tomorrow so won't watch it. Will record it though and watch tomorrow, which has the bonus of skipping millions of adverts!


----------



## beambeam

Trix said:


> I watch every year.. I find the BBC and Sky coverage pretty boring , I used to be able to find a US stream which had the build up etc but haven't been able to find one for the last two or three years. Come on you 49 er's,


Last year I watched it round my brother's on NFL game pass and it was really really good plus you got all the adverts which are a big part of the draw! Think it's BBC for me.


----------



## Will_G

Bills fan here, normally watch but think I’m going to miss most of this one. I’m hoping the chiefs take it


----------



## Trix

beambeam said:


> Last year I watched it round my brother's on NFL game pass and it was really really good plus you got all the adverts which are a big part of the draw! Think it's BBC for me.


Was that in the UK? I love the adverts. That would be great!


----------



## Kerr

Trix said:


> Was that in the UK? I love the adverts. That would be great!


Someone likes adverts? :doublesho Never heard that before.

I struggle with NFL. I just don't understand the rules which probably doesn't help, but it's too stop start.

I've watched a few games here and in the USA. I do love the Americans, but their TV is awful with the amount of adverts. At least the BBC goes back to the studio to fill in the adverts showing NFL games.


----------



## Trix

Kerr said:


> Someone likes adverts? :doublesho Never heard that before.
> 
> I struggle with NFL. I just don't understand the rules which probably doesn't help, but it's too stop start.
> 
> I've watched a few games here and in the USA. I do love the Americans, but their TV is awful with the amount of adverts. At least the BBC goes back to the studio to fill in the adverts showing NFL games.


Haha.. It makes me feel like I'm there


----------



## RandomlySet

We watch Cowboys v Lion in Dallas in 2018. Amazing experience, but without having the TV analysis to full the brakes, you kinda sit/stand around. That said, the cheerleaders and flagmen do keep the crowd entertained


----------



## beambeam

Trix said:


> Was that in the UK? I love the adverts. That would be great!


Yeah! The Super Bowl always brings out the best adverts of the year, for some it's worth watching for alone!

Game is good so far but I am flagging. It's been a quick first and second quarter but I think the half time show will leave me dying for bed.


----------



## Kerr

I am still here. It's too slow and fragmented especially the last period. Why such long breaks?


----------



## Kerr

J Lo looks impressive for 50. 

Never heard of her or Shakira for ages.


----------



## Cookeh

Honestly was not expecting Shakira to sound as good live as she does on recordings...blimey can she dance too :argie:. Now that it's pretty obvious who I've had a crush on since I was 12, let's get back to the football...

Much better game than expected, possibly due to the completely different approaches each team has to the drives. Good to see Garappolo settling down a bit as well, shame Kittle ruined that otherwise excellent play with his offensive pushing.


----------



## RandomlySet

Mahomes has made some impressive throws, but that fumble...


----------



## RandomlySet

3rd quarter will be 49ers... Will take KC a while to get back into this I reckon.


----------



## AndyQash

Think it's the 49ers game now, a good run from, Mahomes but he needs to start firing and soon, come on KC.


----------



## Cookeh

Agreed, Mahomes is under too much pressure from the 49ers at this point for them to recover. Seems like defense is the best offense afterall


----------



## RandomlySet

Thinking about last couple of KC games, they've played against weak defence, and one game (think v the Texans) they had a lot of PI fouls in their favour


----------



## RandomlySet

What a throw!


----------



## RandomlySet

Speaking of PI.... Should have been a touchdown that!


----------



## RandomlySet

Whoever gets next TD will win I reckon. Although 6mins is a long time in nfl... It's like 3hrs in real life :lol:


----------



## AndyQash

And the KC comeback begins.


----------



## RandomlySet

Hell yes! What a throw to Watkins


----------



## macca666

Touchdown :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Cookeh

I've thoroughly eaten my words.


----------



## AndyQash

Comeback complete, though that score review seemed like an eternity.


----------



## RandomlySet

If KC can force a punt they just need to run the clock and it'll be their game


----------



## macca666

RandomlySet said:


> If KC can force a punt they just need to run the clock and it'll be their game


Its over now Matt.....


----------



## RandomlySet

Yyyyeessssss..... Get in. That's killed the 49ers


----------



## Cookeh

Bloody hell. Guess you really can't count or KCs offense. Beautiful TD by Williams there, great run.


----------



## AndyQash

And that's the game, after Mahomes shocking 3rd quarter I thought it was all over, great comeback from KC.


----------



## Cookeh

And an amazing pick to top it off


----------



## RandomlySet

Interception!


----------



## AndyQash

Really enjoyed that, thought it was over after the 3rd, but a great last quarter from KC turned it around.

Sleep well guys.


----------



## RandomlySet

Awake and getting ready for work now.... Gonna be a long day


----------



## nbray67

I'll watch it back later today but great to see the Chiefs do their usual thing and lull the opponents into a false sense of security and finish them off in style.


----------



## shycho

A little disappointed with the result, and the cliche of the Chiefs coming back from double digit deficits to double digit victories, but it was quite a good game overall. 

Not sure how Mahomes won MVP, considering his performance over the first 54 minutes. Even in the final 6 minutes I think a stronger argument could be made for Williams. 

But congratulations to Chiefs fan's and Andy Reid.


----------

